# Battenkill large arbor vi for tarpon?



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

if you got the coin get the ccf, the battenkill VI was my first 12wt reel, i talked to a reputable shop owner who sold orvis and he told me i'd be wasting my money and the drag would burn out after a few tarpon, I bought it anyway because thats all i could afford, I've only caught one poon on that specific setup and half way through the fight the reel handle became very loose(luckly it didn't fall off). Nautilus is top of the line if you can afford it thats what I'd get from the reels you metioned


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You can get an Abel Super 12 from Red Truck Flyfishing for $500. If you are looking at the $3-500 range then forget those others and go this route and you will never look back.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Know a couple shop rats and guides who swear by the Galvan Torque. Have no experience with the reel but trust the guys who speak highly of it.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

For $300-500 you can get a Tibor Gulfstream used on ebay that looks like new. Nautilus would be my other choice.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Seems like the Orvis BK would be the disposable camera of tarpon reels. Go with the good drag!


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad I asked. The orvis out of the question and the super 12 is in haha. Way too many choices for a new guy!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All I can say about saltwater fly reels is that you only have to have one fish burn out your drag and you will never go the "less expensive" route again.

Sign me been there done that. :-[


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Orvis Mirage V and VI ? Buy two get one at 1/2 price!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Orvis Mirage V and VI ? Buy two get one at 1/2 price!


Amen to that!! Better yet.....go for the Mirage VII Shallow!! The Mirage is a great reel.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

I ended up getting a Abel super 12 in platinum. With what i read about it and the 47% off price tag i figured I wouldnt regret it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Great choice and you will never look back now!


----------

